# portshaker



## jotawski (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

I inadvertently install portshaker from this post but later on I can not do a
`# make readmes`
at /usr/ports tree.  I mean I got only ports tree/category but not the detail of the ports themselves.

I did not know the cause behide this.

I want to get rid of portshaker and her company out of my machine and do a make readmes for the whole ports tree again.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2011)

`# pkg_delete -x portshaker`

See pkg_delete(1).


----------



## jotawski (Jan 4, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> `# pkg_delete -x portshaker`
> 
> See pkg_delete(1).



also, can I safely remove /var/cache/portshaker ?  And after that where can I install Tex Live from or it has already been in the ports tree ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2011)

jotawski said:
			
		

> also, can I safely remove /var/cache/portshaker ?


It's not used by anything else, so yes.



> And after that where can I install Tex Live from or it has already been in the ports tree ?



Tex Live is just a collection of TeX utilities. I'm sure you'll find most of those utilities in the ports tree.


----------



## jotawski (Jan 4, 2011)

Many thanks indeed.  I afraid that some files depend on portshaker and /var/cache/portshaker so that it can not be easily removed.


----------

